#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 7.0

## The Breaker

Here is my new post SmartPlant Instrumetation v7.0



Here is the links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## danieljk

Hi..does it require any license key/SPLM key?? or works without the license key? pls let us know..

----------


## lulliri

Intergraph use the flexlm protection system... Is needed the license file to work with this program.............

----------


## sudharshanan

> Here is my new post SmartPlant Instrumetation v7.0
> 
> Here is the links:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Friend,

Do you have the  serial number and installtion procdure for SPI ?

Appreciate if you can also provide us the same.

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks budy, but license requireed

----------


## collinz

Plz Sirs, has anyone got the license or ----- procedure for SPI 7? If not could someone kindly upload a working INTOOLS v 6

----------


## awneesh007

> Here is my new post SmartPlant Instrumetation v7.0
> 
> Here is the links:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Breakar,
Can u provide serial no. for SPI 7

thanks

----------


## awneesh007

Pls provide serial no. for SPI v7.0
Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

Dear breaker 
can you share serial no of SPI????

----------


## sudharshanan

Dear Breaker,

Please let us have the serial & password to utilize the software

Thanks,

J

----------


## sepehr

thank u
plz SN

----------


## ait

Very good work but ............

Merci quand mme...

----------


## ait

Please, if it is possible the serial number


it's very important for me 

thank you very muchSee More: Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## samy_tech

the serial number please

----------


## foxmaycm

Need the serial number too. Anyone out there who is generous enough to share?

Thanks.

----------


## goldic

Could you please inform me the serial number for the installation? Waiting your reply. Thanks

----------


## quyetnv

Serial No/ or ----- please!!
send to my e-mail: quyet_cimas@yahoo.com

----------


## chrisegwuatu

Hi does anyone have smartplant P&ID?

----------


## unifiq

Did you get the SN?

----------


## chrisegwuatu

nope I didn't get d SN please 4wd it to me chrisegwuatu@yahoo.com
I am most need of the smartplant P&ID to transform some PFDs to P&ID 
Thanx...

----------


## jakapratama

Hi..
Someone in this froum shared these serial number.

SPI2007 (08000045): SmartPlant Instrumentation
SN: 00126449400507

SPPID2007 (05000033) : SPEngMgr
SN: 00126449400507

----------


## foxmaycm

Hello,

The serial number does not work on this version. Please email me foxmaycm@gmail.com if you have a working serial number.

Thanks.

----------


## mano9

merciiiiiii

----------


## chrisegwuatu

alrite tanx dear, how can I download d software kindly share d link?

----------


## pinkerton

Hi there,



Would you kindly reupload it again?

Thanks,See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## proutoos

Dear friends

Please upload this software again.the links are dead.
Thanks

----------


## riyadhalweni

> Here is my new post SmartPlant Instrumetation v7.0
> 
> Here is the links:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hii breaker,

thanx for your link...but unfortunately this link not include the product key..Could you pls send it to my email alweni@gmail.com...

many thanks,

mischa

----------


## bajwa75

Hii breaker,

Links are dead, please upload again.

----------


## riyadhalweni

Hii breaker...

Pls upload it again..the link is dead and also don't forget its serial number...

thanx,

mischa

----------


## raj.k.ahmed

Installation key is : 00140663400326

----------


## raj.k.ahmed

SmartPlant Instrumetation v7.0
Installation or Product Key : 00140663400326

----------


## raj.k.ahmed

But i need license no. Anybody got it?

----------


## raj.k.ahmed

But i need license no. Anybody got it?plz send to raj.k.ahmed@gmail.com

----------


## raj.k.ahmed

S/n- 00140663400326

----------


## robertantoreni

hai raj.k.ahmed

the pd licene is invalied 

pls tell me how to instal the software

----------


## riyadhalweni

Hi raj..

I already input the serial number and it works...But PD_Lice isn't working...please sent your pd_lice.exe file of SPI Instrument 7.0 to my email alweni@gmail.com......

thx in advance...
mischa

----------


## raj.k.ahmed

As I wrote before that was installation key only. 
It's not pd license.I also need that. Sorry!!!





> hai raj.k.ahmed
> 
> the pd licene is invalied 
> 
> 
> 
> pls tell me how to instal the software



See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## cphanbk

links were dead. Please upload again. Thanks

----------


## cphanbk

Nobody can help me?

----------


## chilkurimaheshwar

whenever i tried the links to download.. why do i see this message...
"the file could not be found. please check the download link"
anyone please help...

----------


## lafragola

*pls can someone send me links for download of this software
my email is RUBELJKO@YAHOO.COM
TNX*

----------


## tinhmdc

Pls resend link to download for me at luutinh.net@gmail.com

so much thanks

----------


## RANIEL

Please resend me also link to download at raniel.maclang.ad@gmail.com

Thank you very much

----------


## lubl

hi friend
the main link doesn't work can you please upload again.
tnx

----------


## rnc

Hey! Links r dead man, Please upload them again.

----------


## tpc131

Hi friend,
The link doesn't work. Please upload again or email me at thanhpc131@gmail.com.
Thank you very much!

----------


## gojkok

Also, please link:
gojkok@mail.ru

----------


## Salic

did anyone reupload these wounderfull software. Please share it with us simple morters.

----------


## sbhgwt

the download link is dead im unable to download...



please send me the link to download on sbhgwt123@rediffmail.comSee More: Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## alavudeenbasha

Dear All,
The uploaded link for SPI 7 doesn't work. Please upload again 
Thank you very much!

----------


## lubl

if anybody have INtools Smart Plant Instrumentation 8  Source please contact me because i Can generate the license.

ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## lubl

if anybody have INtools Smart Plant Instrumentation 8  Source please contact me because i Can generate the license.

ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## hswang2

The link is dead
Could you please upload again?

Thank you very much

----------


## safiyu

I need a link to download SmartPlant Instrumetation v7.0

The above link is not working. Please give me another one.

----------


## safiyu

Download link is not working...
Please send me the download link to safiyu029@gmail.com

----------


## rnc

Please upload the software again. Links are dead!!

----------


## dnsharek

please reupload the software

----------


## Cherif2010

hi guys! 
I really appreciated if I can get the link to download the SPI.
My email hellofirst3@gmail.com
Thanks 
Cherif

----------


## cytech

Hi, All

I really thanks if can provide link to downlaod SPI. or P.M the link

REgard's

----------


## meena

Hi all 
There is a big chance to learn SP3D piping module in Intergraph Egypt.
The course duration is 4.5 days.
The maximum number of trainees: - seven persons.
The cost per day for seven trainees is 600$.
Intergraph will present training material and training license and training certificate.
To join the course please contact me on my 
E-mail:- meena_rezkallah@yahoo.com.
Mobile: - 0126418491.

----------


## brahimifk

link plese brahimifk@yahoo.fr

See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## Yuri47

Hello! Can anybody help with smartplant isometrics
Thanks in advance
Best regards
yuri.morozov@yahoo.com

----------


## lester

hi could you send me a new link the previous link, the file have been removed.... here my email: les88gon@gmail.com, thank you very much!

----------


## ehsanulhaq3454

Please upload this SPI again n tell me how to download i well be very very thankfull to you.

----------


## vasilica

link plese   vasile.vali26@yahoo.com

----------


## epitulas

somebody please give us the link.. 
email : epitulas@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## Prasanah

lic can get fromjamesdonova1@gmail.com very good ....

----------


## gsaralji

good news splm ****** is almost ready,dont waste your money,i will send you with in a week

----------


## Prasanah

Are you so sure ?? ....
please forward to me once receive the keys ...
thank you in advance

----------


## gsaralji

> Are you so sure ?? ....
> please forward to me once receive the keys ...
> thank you in advance



Not only you i will share here, all are enjoy, 
not only here i will share all other communities also

----------


## prabhu0487

@ gsaralji

God will bless u with all wealth & health .....

waiting for ur share

----------


## Prasanah

where the SPLM ****** ?

----------


## HMADIAN

> good news splm ****** is almost ready,dont waste your money,i will send you with in a week



gsaralji

you are the one  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## shkoko2000

can u upload this links again plz urgenly..............

----------


## mkhan

can someone reupload it , link is dead.
thanks in advance

----------


## epitulas

share link pleaseeeee......

----------


## Salic

Here are the links. There is one more to complete this SAGA...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Now we need installation procedure

----------


## Salic

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this is 7th and last part.

----------


## jiangnanhua

anyboday could upload the SmartPlant software? thank you a lot.

----------


## Salic

Links are uploaded...

----------


## gsaralji

do you have anyting we exchange sometink. gsaraljii@gmail.com

----------


## Salic

What you need i have.... I need installation procedure for SPI Ver.8 Can anybody write step by step procedure?

----------


## epitulas

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> this is 7th and last part.



Salic,
thanks for your upload.. 
this is SPI v.7 or v.8?

----------


## Salic

It is pleasure to help to the brothers "In Arms". So i have been contacted by some member that this is Server Version. Is Anyone know what is description of Standalone version so that i can try to find it. I am wating for this software for year and half. Please let someone upload installation procedure for this one. This is version 8.

----------


## epitulas

> do you have anyting we exchange sometink. gsaraljii@gmail.com



gsaralji,
please share what u have in open page.. not by private message
thanks

_never ending reward is shared knowledge with the others_  :Smile: See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## epitulas

> It is pleasure to help to the brothers "In Arms". So i have been contacted by some member that this is Server Version. Is Anyone know what is description of Standalone version so that i can try to find it. I am wating for this software for year and half. Please let someone upload installation procedure for this one. This is version 8.



Salic,
I have intools v.6 stand alone installation in my notebook, 
I think stand alone is Installing INtools on Sybase SQL Anywhere (WATCOM)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I dont know in V.07 or V.08 but it might same..

----------


## nantha_gopal

These links are dead 
so please update new links
i need SPI v7 for my education purpose

pls send me the links to nanthagopal@live.in

----------


## Salic

i HAVE JUST CHECKED LINKS THEY ARE WORKING FINE. SEEMS YOU HAVE SOME PROBLEM WITH YOUR LOCAL SERVERS... TRY AGAIN.

----------


## HMADIAN

> here are the links. There is one more to complete this saga...
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



did any one install it?? Share the procedure plz

----------


## gsaralji

Hi
this is not include client version so it not possible to instal standlone pc

----------


## HMADIAN

> Hi
> this is not include client version so it not possible to instal standlone pc



so how to install it anyway??

----------


## gsaralji

not possible

----------


## HMADIAN

> Salic,
> I have intools v.6 stand alone installation in my notebook, 
> I think stand alone is Installing INtools on Sybase SQL Anywhere (WATCOM)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




epitulas

can u upload this version v06 here??

----------


## Salic

Guys just to give you a short announcement. I have paid for this version 800 dollars and shared it with you. Call me stupid or whatever i need to work for one month to compensate on this. 
I have asked nicely if someone have installation procedure for this what i have posted. All of the sudden people are asking i will do that i will do this  and no one is giving any valid or usable answer. It is a shame for this forum, which gave so much, to all of us and specifically for the some members. Maybe someone is living from it i respect that, but then let he go F... out from this forum and let he go to sell the fog somewhere else. 


Once again If there is anyone who is reading this tread and have Smartplant Instrumentation V6 V7 V8 for stand alone PC USE please to share it with rest of us.

If not Halas, no more empty talks what and how to do it. Finish.

Best regards to all Members which are having similar thinking like me

----------


## epitulas

> epitulas
> 
> can u upload this version v06 here??



I wish I can, but I only have installed program, 
I don't have the CD or software master.. 
I pay $300 for someone install v06 on my notebook, but he not give me the software master

I'm trying and trying install Salic's program,
hope find the way how to install it and share it with everyone

----------


## greges2009

Intool Smart Plant instrumentation v7 tutorial found on a website below :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## HMADIAN

> I wish I can, but I only have installed program, 
> I don't have the CD or software master.. 
> I pay $300 for someone install v06 on my notebook, but he not give me the software master
> 
> I'm trying and trying install Salic's program,
> hope find the way how to install it and share it with everyone



For salic's program, i believe that the only thing is missing is the licen..... of the program to be uploaded in SPLM.. If anyone have it, i think it'll be easy to install stand alone or server...

Regarding your V06, i believe that if you make your system as virtual disk image file (.VDI), it'll be easy to share and work normal.

And You GUYS who live from this forum, Plz do as SALIC has told you and go the F... out of here because you're really disgusting us..See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## epitulas

> Regarding your V06, i believe that if you make your system as virtual disk image file (.VDI), it'll be easy to share and work normal.



Hmadian,
I don't understand about this, 
do u mean I should copy my V06 folder _C:\Program Files (x86)\INtools_ and share it? is it works??

----------


## HMADIAN

> Hmadian,
> I don't understand about this, 
> do u mean I should copy my V06 folder _C:\Program Files (x86)\INtools_ and share it? is it works??



There's a program called ORACLE VM virtual box, this program makes a virtual machine from your computer in just one file to be easy to share..

----------


## HMADIAN

Guys, Refer to this post to find good materials for Intools and PDS 'http://www.egpet.net/vb/threads/46136-intools-training-course' .

I'm still trying to install Intools, but useless... anyone did it??

----------


## HMADIAN

refer for this post  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

you'll find Instrument Engineering Calculations V6.2 software

----------


## tsyeo4

Good day everyone. Does anyone here have the license file? i completed the installation for V8 but it needs a license file,please. Please kindly send the file to my email vashplue@yahoo.com . Thank you. :Friendly Wink:

----------


## yasser_ahmed

guys we still don't have any solution for license issue ?

----------


## Rajindia

Hi friend
Who is ready to share splm ****** for .... product
I will share all module source
ind_raj@ymail.com

----------


## rohezzeta

downloaded from Rapid 9 months ago splm 10.11 and key, now deleted, limited for 7 days.. good for trial. will share if anybody interested

----------


## Salic

Lots of peaople woudld call you God if you share the mention things which you have.

----------


## vinayt

hello everbody , I download smart plant instrumentation. from this link .**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] .it's a ISO image. But i wanted to install on my PC (Laptop). But unable to do so as it's a sofware based on server/client system . How to get Sybase adapative server for Standalone system i don't knw. Any when having any procedure? There is a Product key . But it is having no licence key. From where to get ? Any key generator. Do you need two PC's . anybody with server experience can tell ?/

----------


## jakapratama

> hello everbody , I download smart plant instrumentation. from this link .**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] .it's a ISO image. But i wanted to install on my PC (Laptop). But unable to do so as it's a sofware based on server/client system . How to get Sybase adapative server for Standalone system i don't knw. Any when having any procedure? There is a Product key . But it is having no licence key. From where to get ? Any key generator. Do you need two PC's . anybody with server experience can tell ?/




You can stiil installed on your laptop. They called it as "stand alone" installation.
But, about key, no one in this thread can share, even if they have it.
The only way to get license is to purchase.
The price is more than US$ 10.000 per one license.
(CMIIW)

Another way is to lease. But it requeries purchasing one license before you can lease another.

----------


## lubl

does any one have serial number of smartplant instrumentation 2011?

See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## jakapratama

> does any one have serial number of smartplant instrumentation 2011?



The last version of SmartPlant Instrumentation is  09.00.04.0132 (2009 SP4). Date of release: June 2012

So, you can't find your serial number.

----------


## akill3r

Smartplant instrumentation v7

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The above posted link is still working and i am downloading it right now. I ve gone through every thread on this forum but couldn't find procedure for installation.
i only require it for my learning purpose. if any one have sufficient knowledge then please share!

best regards

----------


## myth009

hey bro does it showing any trojan or virut virus when you extract the iso image? please share your experience...please

----------


## akill3r

it didn't show any virus or trojan. I successfully extracted it now waiting a procedure for installation.
i believe it doesn't contain any virus.

----------


## myth009

hey brother, as i extract the spi iso file my antivirus norton shows some 14 infected files....like tojan and virut virus, wat i need to do, i download the file form the link given above...do i need to bother or not

----------


## HMADIAN

> smartplant instrumentation v7
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



 anyone installed it??? Please advise how to install??

----------


## myth009

the installation procedure ,to install spi v7 need oracle 9i software which supports win xp or 2003 server, if you have win7 you install virtual machine you will get free from microsoft sites and oracle, after installing the os you need to install oracle 9i which will get from *******. if you extract the spi v7 you will find installation guide how to install oracle 9i and oracle client 9i after that you install spi v7 standalone version on oracle. but it will show you need to install pd lice manager to run the program, and it will show error. to validate the program you need smart plant license manager. which you are missing so guys please upload smart plant license manager please

----------


## HMADIAN

> the installation procedure ,to install spi v7 need oracle 9i software which supports win xp or 2003 server, if you have win7 you install virtual machine you will get free from microsoft sites and oracle, after installing the os you need to install oracle 9i which will get from *******. if you extract the spi v7 you will find installation guide how to install oracle 9i and oracle client 9i after that you install spi v7 standalone version on oracle. but it will show you need to install pd lice manager to run the program, and it will show error. to validate the program you need smart plant license manager. which you are missing so guys please upload smart plant license manager please



even if u have the SPLM, u must have the lic...  file of the program also...

----------


## akiller

> hey brother, as i extract the spi iso file my antivirus norton shows some 14 infected files....like tojan and virut virus, wat i need to do, i download the file form the link given above...do i need to bother or not



i think that file is corrupted, because it also showing same infected files on my pc ....
i tried to install it but the exe file is not working... its pure virus  :Frown:

----------


## sameerahmed

Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation Quote
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ralydaren

Hi there, I think the link has expired. Could you kindly re-post Smart Plant Instrumentation.

Thanks andd regards.

----------


## prasaad

can anyone share the ****** for smart plant 2007, i have already generated machine id,to generate license key for server, ****** is required .pls sharee.....

See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## prasaad

****** for generating license id in intergraph 2007 smartplant instrumentation pls post the link

----------


## prasaad

pls send the license , machine id is :**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## POP77

i'm looking smartplant instrumentation demo

----------


## lubl

------

----------


## softcrk

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chauhan_rohit86

m looking for the software links... please help me out...

----------


## chauhan_rohit86

is anybody out there...???

----------


## mahesh_mhatre

please upload link again

----------


## MagLev

Anybody has ****** for SPLM 11.00.10.00 or SPLM 12.00.05.00 or SPLM 12.00.16.00? Please share anyone. Thank you.

----------


## sainathev

Anyone needs spi software installation message me my WhatsApp +91 9133445494

----------


## abbasdivian

Hi all, can anyone upload "Intergraph_All_Software_C*r*a*c*k.zip" or "sp_k*e*y*g*e*n" for 2007 and 2008 and 2009 versions or send to my email "abbas.divian@gmail.com"?
thank you.

----------


## trendsetter2k20

SmartPlant Instrumentation v7 2005

Download it from below Link: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Serial Key : 00140663400326


Can any body share the installation steps.
I downloaded but unaware of installationSee More: Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## anhthoichoem

You can refer below video:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nir

Hi everybody.
We have provide a big collection of Intergraph and AVEVA Products. They are ready for knowledge sharing and friendly Exchange for extend the collection.
To get more Information please find us via below Email:

###### nirfoad@gmail.com ########

####Intergragh Products########
SmartPlant Materialsmartplant instrumentation (Intools)
SmartPlant Review; SmartSketch; PVElite
intergraph SmartMarine; SmartPlant PIDCadWorx
SmartPlant 3D; SmartPlant Isometrics
SmartPlant Electrical; caesar II; TANK and ...
########AVEVA Products##################
AVEVA Everything3D; AVEVA P&ID; AVEVA Electrical
AVEVA PDMS; AVEVA MARINE; AVEVA Instrumentation
AVEVA BOCAD; AVEVA Diagrams; AVEVA LFM Server
AVEVA Explant; AVEVA Implant; AVEVA Open steel
AVEVA Pipe Stress Interface; AVEVA PMLPublisher
AVEVA Review; AVEVA VANTAGE Plant Engineering Workbench and ...

----------


## sho4web

Please share the ****** for smart plant Instrumentation v7 asap.

----------


## SDMTEAM

> You can refer below video:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Youtube Link Removed. :Suspicion: 
Please Reupload this Tutorial

----------

